# how to get rid of smells of smoking...



## windycitybmw (Aug 8, 2004)

hi,
i was wondering what i can do to get rid of smells from smoking in my 525i? it's not that strong yet noticeable.

thanks.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Steam clean.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Always check the cabin air filter and replace after remove the odour
The most important aspect of removing or at the very least mitigating an offensive odour is that you must find and remove its origin. If you thoroughly clean the interior and it still smells you have not removed the material which is generating the smell. You can use an ozone machine, steam / extractor, scrub, and vacuum etc

*Tobacco smoke-* is one of the most difficult smells to remove from a car, as the smoke permeates almost every interior finish. Most smokers drop cigarette / cigar ash down the side of the steering column or gear shift, there may also be tar stains on these items; until all traces of ash and tar are removed the tobacco smell will remain

Start by cleaning the carpets and upholstery with an extractor and 303 Carpet & Spot Remover TM . Clean leather, vinyl and all interior glass surfaces with approved cleaners, once the carpet has dried for 24 hours, sprinkle with baking soda, rub it in to ensure that it penetrates the fibres and leave it for about a week, then vacuum the carpet to remove. The baking soda should absorb the remaining odour in the carpet. As with all smell and odour removal check the cabin air filter, change as necessary.

*Don't forget the headliner, as this is the source of most of the tobacco smell. *

Place an open container of fresh ground coffee under each seat or foot well, coffee works astonishing well at absorbing cigarette odours.


----------



## BigWhup (Feb 11, 2007)

Or you could go buy some Zorbex at Lowe's and spray the interior down one time and be done with it.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

BigWhup said:


> Or you could go buy some Zorbex at Lowe's and spray the interior down one time and be done with it.


Yep, that stuff is the bomb! Oh, and Lanc3r's suggestion will only make it worse. Steam cleaning will aggitate the odor. I actually just detailed a Caddy Escalade the other week that smelled awful. The Zorbex really helped the odor tremendously.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> Always check the cabin air filter and replace after remove the odour
> The most important aspect of removing or at the very least mitigating an offensive odour is that you must find and remove its origin. If you thoroughly clean the interior and it still smells you have not removed the material which is generating the smell. You can use an ozone machine, steam / extractor, scrub, and vacuum etc
> 
> *Tobacco smoke-* is one of the most difficult smells to remove from a car, as the smoke permeates almost every interior finish. Most smokers drop cigarette / cigar ash down the side of the steering column or gear shift, there may also be tar stains on these items; until all traces of ash and tar are removed the tobacco smell will remain
> ...


I agree with this solution you have to clean all surfaces in order to eliminate the source of the odours, the head liner is one of the worst...Lastly there are odour bombs available on the net that can fog the inside of the car and those can finish taking the smoke smell out

You can see them here

http://topoftheline.com/odbomairvens.html


----------

